# Not ringworm, what is it then?



## Apple (Sep 8, 2007)

I took my malt to the vet about 2 weeks ago concerning this rash. He tested him for ringworm, which is a black light. He said if it was ringworm, the circles would have a green glow around them. It didn't. But he said he will treat him for ringworm anyway. So for 2 weeks he has been on medicines and a spray put on the spot 2 x a day. 

Does anyone have any idea what else it could be or what else I could do? He doesn't seem to be uncomfortable too much, tho he is scratching his ear more. I figure it may itch or something and he cant reach his side where it is. Any advice appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

is that on the back of the ear as cannot tell from pic where it is on ear? What about staph infection? Have you tried raw coconut oil as that is a natural antifungal and antibacterial and safe


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That doesn't look like ringworm to me. It does look to be infection though or some sort
of fungus. Does your dog go outside a lot?


----------



## Apple (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks guys for responding. No, he doesn't go outside, he is potty trained indoors. It is on his side, you can see the curve of his leg below the spot. I haven't tried anything but what the vet gave me which is a medication called Fluconazole and a spray called Conofite lotion. I know its not ringworm, but that is how the vet is treating him since he doesn't know what it really is. 

If I used Coconut oil would it interact with the other liquid that is already on him?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Apple @ Jan 4 2009, 09:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699388


> Thanks guys for responding. No, he doesn't go outside, he is potty trained indoors. It is on his side, you can see the curve of his leg below the spot. I haven't tried anything but what the vet gave me which is a medication called Fluconazole and a spray called Conofite lotion. I know its not ringworm, but that is how the vet is treating him since he doesn't know what it really is.
> 
> If I used Coconut oil would it interact with the other liquid that is already on him?[/B]


I wouldn't mix coconut oil with the medications your vet already has him on. Stick with that and see if it works. If not, have your vet do a skin scraping.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I know this is rather gross, but if he is getting splashback urine when he goes
it may be from that.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

That really doesn't look good. If it doesn't start to improve, I would probably take him to another vet for another opinion.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

only 50% of ringworm glows under the black light. did they do a skin scrape to check for mites? if it isnt improving i would suspect mites.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

how long have you been doing what vet gave you? if it is not working and he is just guessing I would stop it and do the coconut oil if it were my dog. After using tons of vet shampoos and them making my dd worse I tend to go more of a natural approach  and coconut oil is a natural antifungal and antibacterial and it healed up hot spots every time and fast. This looks to me like a bacterial staph infection not ring worm. You may want to join www.yahoogroups.com and join allerdog as we get every type of skin issue on that group and I am sure someone will recognize it but it definitely does not look like ring worm. 


QUOTE (Apple @ Jan 4 2009, 09:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699360


> I took my malt to the vet about 2 weeks ago concerning this rash. He tested him for ringworm, which is a black light. He said if it was ringworm, the circles would have a green glow around them. It didn't. But he said he will treat him for ringworm anyway. So for 2 weeks he has been on medicines and a spray put on the spot 2 x a day.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what else it could be or what else I could do? He doesn't seem to be uncomfortable too much, tho he is scratching his ear more. I figure it may itch or something and he cant reach his side where it is. Any advice appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> ...


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I would go to a dermatologist if the vet is guessing -- we see a dermatologist for dd and I would go see them if i had this condition on my dog. But i do know that coconut oil is a miracle worker from my experience


----------



## Apple (Sep 8, 2007)

I will take him to the vet on Wednesday, the vet asked to come back at 2 weeks anyway. If the vet still has no clue and tells me to continue to use the spray, maybe I will try the coconut oil? Is it 100%? Where should I buy it? Thanks everyone for the advice.


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

QUOTE (Apple @ Jan 5 2009, 12:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699485


> I will take him to the vet on Wednesday, the vet asked to come back at 2 weeks anyway. If the vet still has no clue and tells me to continue to use the spray, maybe I will try the coconut oil? Is it 100%? Where should I buy it? Thanks everyone for the advice.[/B]


looking at the pic (and my computer screens arent great here at work) it looks a little pink around the edges but the actual rash itself looks like a birthmark that bianca has near that same area. She only has 2 little spots and theyve been there a long time. they werent there from birth though, the developed over time. Is it possible that is just birthmarks that have developed over time?

janie


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (Apple @ Jan 4 2009, 08:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699360


> I took my malt to the vet about 2 weeks ago concerning this rash. He tested him for ringworm, which is a black light. He said if it was ringworm, the circles would have a green glow around them. It didn't. But he said he will treat him for ringworm anyway. So for 2 weeks he has been on medicines and a spray put on the spot 2 x a day.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what else it could be or what else I could do? He doesn't seem to be uncomfortable too much, tho he is scratching his ear more. I figure it may itch or something and he cant reach his side where it is. Any advice appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> ...


It looks like what Rosie has my vet says it's a staph infection but it has not gotten better even with antibiotics, she did due a skin scraping- mites


----------



## Apple (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the responses. For an update- I took him to the vet and he said it is not ringworm. So, I was like ok he has been on ringworm meds for like 2 weeks. He now says it is folicle (hair) loss and melanoma (moles) just developed. So he gave him a shot for the inflammation and itching and some dog neosporin. This is really weird. He suddenly loses his hair and gets moles? I really hope this is not permanent. Here is a better picture. Has anyone heard of such a thing????


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I definitely think its time for a 2nd opinion. Maybe a dermatologist if you have one near you.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Jan 6 2009, 09:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700770


> I definitely think its time for a 2nd opinion. Maybe a dermatologist if you have one near you.[/B]


I agree, from the picture, it seems like the problem is a bit severe... good luck in finding a solution


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh my gosh that looks awful! Is he scratching at it?


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I would definately get another opinion. Ouch


----------



## Apple (Sep 8, 2007)

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Jan 7 2009, 10:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700880


> Oh my gosh that looks awful! Is he scratching at it?[/B]


No, but he was until he got that shot and neosporin. He seems to be doing much much better. It just looks bad.


----------



## lucybabyy (Dec 31, 2008)

My friends yorkie has something like that. But its itchy and the dog rubbed it so much it bled. My friend wont take her dog to the vets because she doesnt have the money. I think you should check with another vet.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh, poor baby. Please see another Vet.
xoxox


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

try the coconut oil and use probiotics 30 min before food in am - coconut is antibacterial and antifungal and probiotics is good bacteria to kill of bad bacteria so it will heal from inside out



QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Jan 5 2009, 01:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699726


> QUOTE (Apple @ Jan 4 2009, 08:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699360





> I took my malt to the vet about 2 weeks ago concerning this rash. He tested him for ringworm, which is a black light. He said if it was ringworm, the circles would have a green glow around them. It didn't. But he said he will treat him for ringworm anyway. So for 2 weeks he has been on medicines and a spray put on the spot 2 x a day.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what else it could be or what else I could do? He doesn't seem to be uncomfortable too much, tho he is scratching his ear more. I figure it may itch or something and he cant reach his side where it is. Any advice appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> ...


It looks like what Rosie has my vet says it's a staph infection but it has not gotten better even with antibiotics, she did due a skin scraping- mites
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

tell your friend to use the coconut oil 


QUOTE (LucyBabyy @ Jan 7 2009, 10:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701355


> My friends yorkie has something like that. But its itchy and the dog rubbed it so much it bled. My friend wont take her dog to the vets because she doesnt have the money. I think you should check with another vet.[/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

is he in the sun alot ? Maltese skin is very thin compared to other breeds and not good to be in sun alot but honestly this looks like a staph infection and if this was my dog i would be at a dermatologist since this vet put him on the wrong meds to begin with. I would be giving the probiotics - it looks like staph to me. 

What can happen is if bacteria infection is bad enough the hair can fall out and the hair follicles can become damaged. I prefer coconut oil to neosporine any day. I used neosporine on dd and it made her worse on her skin and if you noticed neosporine has coconut oil in - 

sadly i think your vet is just guessing and i would go to a specialist. Has he had a full blood panel and thyroid panel as hairloss can come from thyroid issues as well. I would have bloodwork all done so you can rule out as much as you can with that. The thyroid panel is a 6 panel.

Also join at www.yahoogroups.com allerdog as they we see a ton of skin and allergy issues on this group and they are very knowledgeable about this. 



QUOTE (Apple @ Jan 6 2009, 11:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700743


> Thanks everyone for the responses. For an update- I took him to the vet and he said it is not ringworm. So, I was like ok he has been on ringworm meds for like 2 weeks. He now says it is folicle (hair) loss and melanoma (moles) just developed. So he gave him a shot for the inflammation and itching and some dog neosporin. This is really weird. He suddenly loses his hair and gets moles? I really hope this is not permanent. Here is a better picture. Has anyone heard of such a thing????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

If he is itching it or agitated by it put a tshirt that breathes on him to protect it from him itching it opening it up and causing more bacteria to get in there


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Jan 7 2009, 04:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700770


> I definitely think its time for a 2nd opinion. Maybe a dermatologist if you have one near you.[/B]



I agree with Tami. Our regular vets are wonderful people and have excellent knowledge, but most do not specialise in one particular field. Time for a dermatologist I would think.

ps: our old vet suggested Harley's allergies were all 'in his head' - which was upsetting - it wasn't until I went to a Dermatologist that I got a definitive diagnosis. Our old vet is a WONDERFUL man, however, he doesn't specialise in skin problems.


----------



## Apple (Sep 8, 2007)

Sorry to bump up an old thread. But after many vet visits and tests, we finally figured out what this is. It is a reaction to one of his vaccinations, probably the rabies shot. The shot permanently damaged the hair follicles under that patch of skin and he will always be bald in that spot. He said he has seen this is only 3 other dogs in his life, but it has happened. 

Has this ever happened to anyone else?


----------

